# New From Oklahoma



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Ramsey! You would do better to start with 3. Second year you might have 30, but jumping in to six fails more than it succeeds.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## RamseyOK (Jun 14, 2012)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome Ramsey! You would do better to start with 3. Second year you might have 30, but jumping in to six fails more than it succeeds.


Thanks AB. My plan for starting with six hives is because I have three different places to put two hives. One person grows and sells a lot of produce at a local farmers market. Another is a friend of mine with five acres of grass land and a large garden. I also plan to put two hives on some family land (about 75 acres) with a lot of wooded land and wild blackberries and persimmon trees. Hopefully I'll learn a lot my first year. A good friend of mine has 37 hives and is showing me the ropes. He sells a lot of honey at a large farmers market in Tulsa.


----------



## RamseyOK (Jun 14, 2012)

Specialkayme said:


> Welcome to the site!


Thanks SKM. Sorry I took so long to reply. I was without a computer (long story) except at work.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome fellow Okie!


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

This is a great place to find lots of info. Of course like opinions, and belly buttons everyone has one. Take your time with your friend and learn as much as you can. When you can read as many post here as you can. Much can be learned from people here.
Enjoy.


----------



## Two_cyl (Mar 26, 2012)

welcome Ramsey! :applause:


----------



## Bigtwin (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome Ramsey, loads of information here!


----------



## cdb 1212 (Jun 14, 2012)

wolcome Ramsey, good luck in your endevors. you will find a welth of knowledge on here and some real nice people willing to help.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## beefast (May 13, 2012)

welcome from N.W.Oklahoma


----------

